# Kabeldurchführung selbst bauen



## BlackDevil (26 Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

für eine Anwendung bin ich auf der Suche nach einer passenden Kabeldurchführung. Im Behälter ist 1bar Überdruck. Bartec liefert hier die richtigen Lösungen an, allerdings nur ungeschirmt (soweit ich das sehen kann, ich warte noch auf Antwort).

Nun habe ich mir überlegt, ob unsere Sonderwerkstatt das nicht selbst bauen kann. Meine Idee: eine Schraube im passenden Durchmesser hohl bohren, die Kabel durchführen und das Ganze mit Harz vergießen. Was ich mich nun frage: welches Harz? Und wie vergieße ich das am sinnigsten, immerhin kann ich die Schraube nicht plan auf den Tisch stellen. Also, wie verschließe ich die Schraube temporär von einer Seite, so dass das Harz nicht rausläuft?

Am Ende wäre das dann im Grunde eine Lösung wie von Bartec: http://www.bartec.de/fileadmin/user_upload/leitung-kl.jpg

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.

Viele Grüße


----------



## werner_ (26 Januar 2017)

Google Suche "amphenol wehrtechnik" liefert vielleicht fertige Lösungen.


----------



## BlackDevil (26 Januar 2017)

Bei denen sehe ich nur Steckverbinder, keine Durchführungen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Januar 2017)

Gib doch bitte mal ein paar mehr Details preis. Soll nur ein Kabel (auch mehradrig) oder mehrere durchgeführt werden? Muss es, wie im Fall von Bartec eine Lösung für den Ex-Bereich sein?
Bei meinem jetzigen Kunden werden auch "Kabel" durchgeführt, allerdings von Atmosphäre ins Vakuum. Diese Nutzen Deckel mit einem beidseitigen Stecker, ähnlich einem Genderchanger. Dabei handelt es sich um teure Spezialanfertigungen, da im Vakuum noch andere Dinge wichtig sind, aber vielleicht gibt es sowas für den Einsatz unter Atmosphäre und Überdruck ja auch als Serienteil. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## BlackDevil (26 Januar 2017)

Vakuumdurchführungen sind bekannt. Lemo - zum Beispiel.

Eine Zusätzliche Steckverbindung wollte ich vermeiden. Ex Schutz ist nicht nötig, Bartec bietet sich nur an, weil die Produkte das abdecken was ich brauche. Es sind verschiedene Kabel, unter anderem Mischkabel von Igus.

Wie gesagt, ich suche eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit eine Schraube zu Bohren und zu vergießen


----------



## werner_ (26 Januar 2017)

Ist auf beiden Seiten Luft und nur Druckunterschied? Wie dicht muss es sein? Welche Temperaturen? .....


----------



## BlackDevil (26 Januar 2017)

Luft/Luft und es kann die gleiche Temperatur angenommen werden (Hallentemperatur). Keine besonderen Anforderungen, es sollte nur dicht sein weil der Druck der Box konstant bleiben soll.


----------



## werner_ (26 Januar 2017)

Welches Volumen hat die Box? Wird der Druck nachgeregelt? Schlussendlich muss man überlegen wie dicht es mindestens sein muss.
Beim Vergießen muss man zwei Kontaktflächen als Schwachstellen betrachten (Vergussmasse-Kabeloberfläche und Vergussmasse-Hülse). 
Bei niedrigsten Anforderungen -> Sanitärsilikon 
Bei hohen Anforderungen -> Steckverbindung

Konstruktiv so arbeiten, dass der Druck die Abdichtung unterstützt!


----------



## Fabpicard (26 Januar 2017)

Zum Verschließen der einen Seite, damit man die zweite Seite dann mit Gießharz füllen kann, ist schwer zu bekommen.
Nennt man glaube ich "Knete" oder auch "Kinderknetmasse" und könnte man vielleicht noch Restbestände im Rofu-Kinderland bekommen, falls ihr da als Gewerbekunde auch registriert seit  *ROFL*

Gießharz oder auch Epoxidharz, kannst du bei kleinen Mengen auch diese 2-Kammer-Tuben aus dem Baumarkt nehmen.
Aus welchen Materialien das Zeug bestehend darf, kommt stark auf deine verwendeten Kabel an 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Hesse (26 Januar 2017)

Du musst aber bei der Sache mit dem „selbst vergießen“ daran denken:
   Auch die verwendete „Ader“ muss längswasserdicht sein. (oK in deinem Fall „längsluftdicht“ denn Betriff habe ich aber noch nicht gelesen bei Kable und Leitungen)


----------



## acid (26 Januar 2017)

Also ich wage jetzt einfach mal zu behaupten, dass eine IP68 Verschraubung (gibts ja bis 10 bar druckfest) deine Anforderungen doch auch erfüllen würde, oder hab ich da was grundlegendes übersehen? Die gäbe es auch als EMV Version.


----------

